# HGH test e



## Davidwynne (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello newbie here,
OK so hypothetical,we got a set of clones identical IN EVERY WAY.One does two cycles of just test e,the other does one cycle of HGH then a cycle of test e but the one with the HGH works out his weak body parts on hgh cycle then regular workout on test e.the one with both test e cycles does the same,what's the outcome?
Clone a-hgh cycle weak body parts,test cycle regular workout
Clone b-test cycle weak body parts,test cycle regular workout


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 25, 2017)

Not enough info. Next question.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2017)

I stopped reading at cycle of hgh. You don't cycle growth. You run it as long as you can afford. You sacrifice other things to keep paying for it even. It's a lifestyle not a cycle. 

Because of that if the guy cycled hgh then he saw no benefit from it. It's results are subtle and show slowly over time.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck growing on a HGH only cycle. This only happens in the dreams of clueless bros who have no idea what HGH really is. They just hear "growth" hormone and assume its the path to gainesville.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 25, 2017)

I grew a second penis on my third cycle of HGH.  Weirdest thing ever.  Its even bigger than my first one.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

I ran hgh for 7months before....think i was doing 5 i.u. of rips ED (5on 2off) along with test.

I would've been better off running a low dose tren for that long. Would've saved me a shxt load of cash but i just wanted to try it just for the hell of it.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2017)

I wouldn't run it again even if i had the $$


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2017)

sero's were nice, stuff out of china you dont really notice or feel.  And it is for sure a lifestyle.  

a cycle of 10-16wks is pointless.  6 months min, a year would be ideal.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 26, 2017)

I once had a zit on the inside of my ass cheek, the other ass cheek was fine. The ass cheek with the pimple grew more. I don't believe that it was a coincidence.


----------



## juuced (Oct 24, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I stopped reading at cycle of hgh. You don't cycle growth. You run it as long as you can afford. You sacrifice other things to keep paying for it even. It's a lifestyle not a cycle.
> 
> Because of that if the guy cycled hgh then he saw no benefit from it. It's results are subtle and show slowly over time.



I agree 100%


----------

